# No Codes...No Problem?



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I just got a custom off road pipe put on my car on Tuesday and was expecting the check engine light to come on along with some codes to pop up since I removed my cats. Well, when I got it back it threw no codes and the check engine light never came on. I also tuned my car with the Diablo tuner a few days before. Anyway, the check engine light came on today with no codes. I figure this is normal b/c the cats were remove but why now and with no codes?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry for the double post. My computer just took a dump.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Bump. Anybody?


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Not really sure had the same thing happen with my SS when I made straight pipes w/headers and no cats Guess the computer doesn't read anything as being wrong.:cool


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Problem fixed. Re-tuned and cleared codes which by the way showed up when I went to run a diaginostics test.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Well my check engine light is back on and it threw the same code for the cats. I cleared the codes before using the Diablo tuner. Anybody know what I'm doing wrong? Is there a certain way to clear the codes to keep them from showing up again?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

You cannot keep them from showing up again. If you could do that, then someone could sell you a car with (for instance) a blown head gasket, and there would be no CEL.

As far as I know there are two ways to eliminate the Check Engine Light. 

1) Use your handheld tuner to turn off your 02 sensors (dunno if this is possible on GTO or not).

2) Buy something called MIL eliminators which plug into the wiring where your 02 sensors were plugged in before.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks. I bought some mil eliminators and just haven't put them in yet. I figured you could turn them off using the diablo, I just don't know how.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree with Shea.....
Is it me or did answer a question for one of our members before we could...... *come on guys we're slipping!*
BTW, thanks Shea for helping him out.:cheers


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I still love ya, man!!!


----------

